# Throttlestop Taskbar



## 7577Q (Jan 28, 2021)

Hi,

When I open Throttlestop, it shows a different temperature reading on the main program itself compared to when its minimized and in system tray. Is this normal?

For example, if my CPU temp is reading 42c in the program, if I hover over to the Throttlestop icon in the system tray it will show 48c. Yet, my CPU is really hovering around 42 - 44c.

Specs: i7 7700HQ
1060 MAX Q


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 28, 2021)

Try using ThrottleStop 9.2.9








						ThrottleStop 9.2.9
					

ThrottleStop 9.2.9 https://www.techpowerup.com/download/techpowerup-throttlestop/  New Features - added 10850K / 10900K support including a new Turbo Group access window. - updated the TS Bench and the C State window for the 10 core CPUs. - enabled Limit Reasons support for Comet Lake CPUs. -...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




@7577Q - I think the bug you found has already been fixed. When you hover over the system tray icon, it will show the Min and Max temps.

Post a screenshot of the program including the task bar reading if you have any problems while using the latest version.


----------



## 7577Q (Feb 3, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> T-


Thank you. With a laptop (Dell 7577. i7 7700HQ CPU) can I set my  turbo boost long power max and short power max to 100 (instead of 45 long & 60 short @ default) and if I can, would it make any difference? As in, would it theoretically hinder my performance? Increase my performance? Or make no difference at all..

Also what about the turbo time limit itself? Is it 'safe' to max the slider out @ 3670016 and by doing so, would this boost my performance?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 4, 2021)

7577Q said:


> 3670016


I like seeing all the YouTube guides that recommend setting the turbo time limit to 3,670,016 seconds. No one seems to understand this setting. This setting controls how long the CPU operates at the short term power limit before switching to the long term limit. Why would anyone want to set this to 42.5 days? It does not make much sense to me to have a computer change power limits some time in a month or two.

I think most CPUs will just ignore any ridiculous requests like this. The maximum my desktop motherboard lets you request is 448 seconds. Even that is excessive but at least it is more realistic than 42 days. For a laptop, somewhere between 8 and 28 seconds makes sense. The default is 28 seconds. If your laptop cooling system is inadequate, maybe lowering this limit so the CPU does not speed too much time at full power would be wise. That was Intel's logic behind this feature.

Many Dell laptops will enforce their own turbo power and time limits. What you set in ThrottleStop will be ignored when a laptop does this.

Do you have any throttling problems that you are trying to fix? There is no need to raise the power limits if these power limits are not causing throttling. Turn on the Log File option in ThrottleStop. That will contain a record of your CPU performance any any reasons for throttling. Go play a game for 15 minutes or so and see if the log file shows any problems. Attach a log to your next post.



7577Q said:


> make no difference at all


That is the most likely outcome. Intel's 7th Gen 4 core mobile CPUs were not that power hungry. Many can run most applications at full speed at 45W or less. Depends on what kind of software you are running.


----------



## 7577Q (Feb 4, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> I like seeing all the YouTube guides that recommend setting the turbo time limit to 3,670,016 seconds. No one seems to understand this setting. This setting controls how long the CPU operates at the short term power limit before switching to the long term limit. Why would anyone want to set this to 42.5 days? It does not make much sense to me to have a computer change power limits some time in a month or two.
> 
> I think most CPUs will just ignore any ridiculous requests like this. The maximum my desktop motherboard lets you request is 448 seconds. Even that is excessive but at least it is more realistic than 42 days. For a laptop, somewhere between 8 and 28 seconds makes sense. The default is 28 seconds. If your laptop cooling system is inadequate, maybe lowering this limit so the CPU does not speed too much time at full power would be wise. That was Intel's logic behind this feature.
> 
> ...



I am basically just trying to get the most performance I can out of the laptop so that is my sole intention when asking about these settings. I also thought setting it maxed out seemed ridiculous just by looking at the max number itself without understanding what it exactly represented.

I am not too savvy when it comes to understanding PC hardware so when an i7 7700HQ is stated to run at 45W, is it normal if I generally see it hover around 30W or less in the majority of games I play? That being said with no power throttling or FPS issues?

EDIT: I just realized you answered my question after I re read ur reply.

Games for example are:

R6 Siege
League of Legends
Smite
Overwatch
GTA V

and others.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 4, 2021)

A CPU is only going to consume as much power as it needs to. If it is running at full speed then the less power it consumes the better.

If there are no power throttling issues then there is no need to increase the turbo power limits.

Be happy that you have a CPU that performs well without overheating or power limit throttling. Most of the 8th Gen and up 6 core mobile CPUs are in a constant battle between thermal throttling and power limit throttling. Not a lot of well designed laptops have been built during the last few years.


----------

